# UK Gov job Info



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure if i can or should post this here but sure a mod will move it if inappropriate.

Someone sent me this link for a UK Gov Dept of Work and Pensions webpage(s) about jobs in Portugal.

https://jobsearch.direct.gov.uk/Job...ype=3&pp=25&sort=rv.dt.di&where=PT&pg=1&rg=NA


----------

